# Lol.. dark butt?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a random question. But I noticed that Ruby's butt has been a darker colour than usual. Could using applecider vinegar cause a darkening of the anus? I did recently start using organic acv for the past month or so to help with tearstains and yeast infections. But she was having nasty poo's every few days, so I stopped using acv for the past two days to see if it stops the messy poo's Ruby has been having too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

why is she having messy poos?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not sure. I did post about it a week-ish ago. I think it was you who suggested to stop the ACV and see what happens. Her first poo after stopping ACV was just a bit soft and smelly, and then this morning her poo was completely normal. I only give a teaspoon of ACV once a day, or once every other day, depending on her meal. Can some dogs have a sensitive stomach towards it? Im going to keep her off the ACV for another week and see if it really was that causing her poops to be gross. They werent always too messy, usually just really soft and smelled more then usual, but twice she did have diarrhea with mucous in it, and both of those times she had to wake me up at 4am cause she couldnt hold it.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

If she is spending more time outside it could be similar to snow nose where the pigment gets lighter in the winter. The pigment will darken when exposed to more sunlight. I have one who has spent more time inside this winter than before. The light patch on her nose is wider. It is cosmetic, not a medical condition.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That does make sense. The weather has been nice for the past 3 weeks, so Iv been spending a lot of time outside with her. Never would have thought the sun could do that lol. Thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Im not sure. I did post about it a week-ish ago. I think it was you who suggested to stop the ACV and see what happens. Her first poo after stopping ACV was just a bit soft and smelly, and then this morning her poo was completely normal. I only give a teaspoon of ACV once a day, or once every other day, depending on her meal. Can some dogs have a sensitive stomach towards it? Im going to keep her off the ACV for another week and see if it really was that causing her poops to be gross. They werent always too messy, usually just really soft and smelled more then usual, but twice she did have diarrhea with mucous in it, and both of those times she had to wake me up at 4am cause she couldnt hold it.


i do think you're giving her too much acv.....

my pug weighs more than yours...and he only gets maybe a 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon every other day....with a meal.....never straight.

i don't know that acv would cause diarrhea such as you described, although it will act as a detoxifier...so maybe she had something in her gut that needed to go....and the acv is just loosening things up.

i just started using it so not sure...but i haven't experienced what you're talking about.

if stopping it, however, straightens her out, then i think giving her less of it would tell you a truer story.



> Apple Cider Vinegar is a naturally detoxifying product that gently removes toxins from the body, purifies your blood and builds your immune system.
> 
> From being almost unknown a few years ago, ACV has gained in popularity to the point that it now forms the basis of many diets and detox plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I will keep off of it for a week, and if everything is normal, I will try just half a teaspoon and see if that would be better for her. Because it has been doing wonders for her eyes. They are much less watery and less eye boogers, and the tear staining on her eyewrinkles is a lot lighter than before when I see it on the cotton pad.

And yeah I give it to her with a meal, diluted with water.


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

I was having the same problem about a year ago with Griffin. It ended up going away after a few weeks. Nature has a way of fixing itself I guess


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> I will keep off of it for a week, and if everything is normal, I will try just half a teaspoon and see if that would be better for her. Because it has been doing wonders for her eyes. They are much less watery and less eye boogers, and the tear staining on her eyewrinkles is a lot lighter than before when I see it on the cotton pad.
> 
> And yeah I give it to her with a meal, diluted with water.


it's done wonders for bubba....malia doesn't have any problems and refuses to eat or drink. bubba's a ho, so with him, i just have to put a half capful in his food.....his eye boogers are just about gone now..

i don't do it every day..i don't want him building a tolerance.....maybe every other day or every two days....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie's white fur on her butt is stained yellow, and I cannot figure out why  Solid poops, it's not like she's having messy diarrhea. Argh


----------

